# My Ordinary oldskool Sunny Coupe



## Onezzz (Dec 28, 2009)

just a noobz mods 

Present









Past 





































----------------------------
Custom Body Kit
Viper 18 x 8 Wheel
No Engine Modification , looking forward to swap my engine with SR20


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, that is old school. Nice! Thanks for showing her off.


----------



## Onezzz (Dec 28, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Wow, that is old school. Nice! Thanks for showing her off.


hehehe, thx u for visiting my thread JNCoRacer, she's still in my garage and waiting 4 me to retouch her hehehe, this time i will touch "her inside"


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, nice B12!

Come join us on Sunnycoupe.com!


----------



## Tigroo.t (Mar 10, 2009)

I have other pictures is that there?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice car, unfortunately we never had that model in Australia.


----------

